# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  so I was looking at the store

## gsx2ts4u

I went to twin cities reptile today and was looking at the snakes. 

I saw a really cute Lavender corn and a butter corn and I really really like them. 

they are babies, about $70 a piece. 

What are good questions to ask them about the snakes?

70$ seems pretty cheap for such pretty snakes lol but what do I know.

----------


## RichardA

Ask if they are eating, if so what, and where did they get them.

$70 retail isnt too bad for those morphs.

----------


## gsx2ts4u

thanks Richard!

----------


## m00kfu

Doesn't Twin Cities Reptiles belong to Bruce Delles?  If so, I would think you're pretty safe buying from there.   :Good Job:

----------


## PythonWallace

Even if I saw normal BPs for $45 in a pet store, I'd feel a lot more comfortable buying directly from a good breeder who I trust has healthy animals, and who could answer my questions along the way. Love him or hate him, Rich from Serpenco knows what he's doing when it comes to corns, and he has both of those morphs for $50-60.

----------


## m00kfu

From what I've read, Bruce IS a good breeder that you can trust.  :Wink:   While I've never done any business with him myself I haven't heard anything but good about him.

----------


## gsx2ts4u

well I didn't get his name, I will when I get back tomorrow, I did speak to a very nice lady and a nice gentlemen who sold us a beta fish lol.

he was super nice to my daughter, who was super excited to get a fish, he even picked her up to let her pick witch one she wanted!

----------


## gsx2ts4u

i looked it up and yes its owned by Bruce Delles. I wonder if he is who we spoke to today?

----------

